# Workplace and Public Spaces Act of 2020



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Wow. Not sure The Bars in Angeles City, Olongapo and other places could follow their past business models. Many other tourist type activities requiring close contact would also be effected. 

Published 12:44 PM, April 28, 2020 

If passed into law, the proposed New Normal for the Workplace and Public Spaces Act of 2020 *will be effective for 3 years *or sooner, once a 'viable vaccine has contained or eradicated COVID-19' 

The full House Bill No. 6623 is at the bottom of the article.

https://www.rappler.com/nation/259239-house-bill-require-face-mask-physical-distancing-after-lockdown


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

I'm interested to see how the jeepney and van operators will run their businesses.

Both are usually run with people jammed together like sardines.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Tiz said:


> I'm interested to see how the jeepney and van operators will run their businesses.
> 
> Both are usually run with people jammed together like sardines.


Asawa tells me that the new rules here in Iloilo are that now they are limited to half capacity in order to not be like sardines. Good luck enforcing that.

Fred


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Fox News had a Doc on today, reminded everyone it's been decades & there is still no Vaccine for AIDS, Hepatitis C, etc. Reminded C-19 is changing & it could be decades & maybe never before a vaccine is available. The attitude seems to be in The PI life will be under ECQ or GCQ until a vaccine is available.

We're under relaxed GCQ where we live. The wife's Doctor emailed her a consul using his official prescription document to report to the Hospital today. She showed the Doctors consul to the check point, they confiscated her pass because it was not her day, and told her report to the barangay hall. She's not under 21 and not older than 60.

It's more fun in The Philippines


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Hey_Joe said:


> Fox News had a Doc on today, reminded everyone it's been decades & there is still no Vaccine for AIDS, Hepatitis C, etc. Reminded C-19 is changing & it could be decades & maybe never before a vaccine is available. The attitude seems to be in The PI life will be under ECQ or GCQ until a vaccine is available.
> 
> We're under relaxed GCQ where we live. The wife's Doctor emailed her a consul using his official prescription document to report to the Hospital today. She showed the Doctors consul to the check point, they confiscated her pass because it was not her day, and told her report to the barangay hall. She's not under 21 and not older than 60.
> 
> It's more fun in The Philippines


In our region you aren't permited to go to the grocery store or market on certain days but when it comes to health you can go anytime so? Wow... that's a little bit too much if you ask me. I guess she still needed the Mayors pass? still and for sure the Army will be protecting the highway area's.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> In our region you aren't permited to go to the grocery store or market on certain days but when it comes to health you can go anytime so? Wow... that's a little bit too much if you ask me. I guess she still needed the Mayors pass? still and for sure the Army will be protecting the highway area's.


It was Barangay issued Pass.

She just returned from the Barangay Hall. They told her even though she was going to the Hospital to be treated she violated the rule of not going on her day which is Sat, Mon, Thur. They cannot get her pass back and now for the duration of the quarantine she must come first to the barangay hall, ask permission each time to go somewhere and get a pass for that approved destination for that day only.

We are supposed to be under relaxed GCQ but the Mayor decided to keep it as if we are ECQ.


----------



## Tim_L (Jul 14, 2018)

Hey_Joe said:


> It was Barangay issued Pass.
> 
> She just returned from the Barangay Hall. They told her even though she was going to the Hospital to be treated she violated the rule of not going on her day which is Sat, Mon, Thur. They cannot get her pass back and now for the duration of the quarantine she must come first to the barangay hall, ask permission each time to go somewhere and get a pass for that approved destination for that day only.
> 
> We are supposed to be under relaxed GCQ but the Mayor decided to keep it as if we are ECQ.


Sheesh. That’s pretty harsh considering that she was hospital bound under a doctors order.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Tim_L said:


> Sheesh. That’s pretty harsh considering that she was hospital bound under a doctors order.


If you read the regulations she is allowed to attend the hospital but convincing the local tin gods is another matter.


----------

